# Car - Trailer Problems



## Raypinciotti (Jan 20, 2016)

Hey guys, So, I am taking my family's menaje de casa with me towing it with a small trailer. I know the smart thing to do is to hire a moving company but I live in Seattle, 7000+ dlls for one lyft is just out of the question! This is what I want to do ,any clue if it is possible?:

-Nationalize trailer at the border so I don't have to bring it back (fee around 600 dlls)
-Not nationalize the car (the fee is more than the cost of the car) and eventually bring it back and sell it in the US

Also, I'd like to hear about people's experiences with menajes if they moved themselves.

thanks!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

About Nationalizing .... write Oscar
He's the guy that does it in Nogales

Lic. Oscar Angulo 
Email: [email protected]
AnCo Comercializadora 
Mexican Cel: 045 6311 20 10 15 
US Cel: (520) 988-1936


----------

